# made another cbg guitar.



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Another cbg guitar.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is way cool!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

An electric CB guitar! Nice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If I played electric guitar, I would HAVE to have one of those! Great job.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's pretty awesome !

Do you have any vids of it being played ? I'd love to hear how they sound.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> That's pretty awesome !
> 
> Do you have any vids of it being played ? I'd love to hear how they sound.


No but i will see what i can do.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

yo man why do i have to flip my comp over to see it , lol MM


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, that Big Foot had talent! -- Tex


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW!!

It looks like a Bo Didley special 

How's the intonation as the octave fret looks to be slightly closer to the nut than the saddle??

Fantastic job there









Cheers, John


----------

